# If EURO=0, so how much is worth LE?



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets discuss... Your opinions.

EURO=0 — RT


----------



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hah, that's what just heard

socialism for the richest, capitalism for the poorest...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I would say that if the Euro =0, then the EGP will also = 0, and the GBP and the USD etc,etc...in fact it seems that the world economy is soon going to = 0.


----------

